# Eigene GUI Elemente erstellen



## Sneek (8. Okt 2009)

Hoi Leute,
hab da mal ne Frage, google hilft mir irgendwie nicht. (vllt. verwende ich auch nur wieder falsche Fragen)

Und zwar würde ich gerne eigene Buttons in designen und diese in mein Programm einbinden. Ist das mit Java überhaupt möglich und wenn ja kennt jemand ein gutes Tutorial?

Danke schonmal für eure Hilfe.

mfg Sneek


----------



## The_S (9. Okt 2009)

Was ist denn "eigene Buttons *in *designen"?


----------



## Heady86 (9. Okt 2009)

> Was ist denn "eigene Buttons in designen"?



Ich tipp mal auf InDesign


----------



## Geeeee (9. Okt 2009)

Oder auf:


> Und zwar würde ich gerne eigene Buttons in (_designen und diese in_) mein Programm einbinden



Bitte erlöse uns von unserem Unwissen :bahnhof:


----------



## Sneek (9. Okt 2009)

Das "in" ist ein geistiger Fehlerguss, den ich selbst nicht nachvollziehen kann....


----------



## bygones (9. Okt 2009)

schau dir Look and Feels an...


----------



## Gast2 (9. Okt 2009)

Du kannst dir auch bilder krieren für rollover, gedrückt, nicht gedrückt usw. auf deinen Button setzen. bzw. eigene Klasse machen und von JButton ableiten.


----------

